# 5x114.3 m12 wheels on my 5x112 m14 hub



## LF_gottron (Jan 24, 2013)

i have bbs rs's that are almost finished being redone but they are 5x114.3 and the holes are m12. 
i have a mkv so clearly im 5x112 m14

i need opinions please!



*my options are*

bore out the wheels to be m14 and buy wobble bolts
or
buy m14 to m12 studs and then run m12 wobble nuts



I like the second idea more but i havent heard of anyone on here doing that and not 100% sure it will perfectly work
i would need these studs, 
Link to studs and these wobble nuts link to nuts


----------



## dennisgli (May 17, 2003)

LF_gottron said:


> bore out the wheels to be m14 and buy wobble bolts


If you're going to do this why not just redrill them to be 5x112?


----------



## LF_gottron (Jan 24, 2013)

dennisgli said:


> If you're going to do this why not just redrill them to be 5x112?


drill wheels 2mm more each hole, or fill in all the holes and then redrill all of them and a its little more sketchy...


----------



## dennisgli (May 17, 2003)

If you are going to make them 2mm bigger I don't know why moving them over 1.15mm would mean that you would have to fill them. Either way you'll have to remill the seats for the larger bolts.


----------



## JettaGT8V80 (Jun 12, 2003)

have them redrilled to 5x112 its perfectly safe my advans are done the same way


----------



## LF_gottron (Jan 24, 2013)

well i drilled the holes to m14 with a counter sink drill bit and took me 20 min to do all the faces. for anyone considering it, its super easy. just drill straight down on both sides of each hole till its stuck then just tap it out with a hammer, done.


----------



## martin13 (Apr 20, 2010)

LF_gottron said:


> well i drilled the holes to m14 with a counter sink drill bit and took me 20 min to do all the faces. for anyone considering it, its super easy. just drill straight down on both sides of each hole till its stuck then just tap it out with a hammer, done.


Why would you use a countersink bit to drill all the way through? You would use one with a 60 degree taper to re-machine the lug seats but not to enlarge the entire hole...


----------

